# ACDSee: Hintergrund in der Übersicht nicht transparent, sonst schon



## dNIL (20. Februar 2004)

Hi,

folgendes Problem:
ich hab ein Bild, dass, wenn ich es mit ACDSee öffne (4.0), in der Übersicht (wo alle Bilder abgebildet sind) keinen transparenten Hintergrund hat, sonst aber schon (in der Miniatur-/Vollansicht, innerhalb anderer Programme).

Warum ist das so? Wie könnte ich den Hintergrund wiederherstellen?


                  MfG
                      dNIL


----------

